# Negative feedback for No-Shows



## Kolewolf

I would like to see what people think about leaving Negative Feedback for people who "No-Show". This is not meant for the people who are nice about having to back out, and give plenty of notice and are genuinely sorry about it but rather those who don't have the courtesy to call and bale out. 

I don't even know if we are allowed as a transaction has not actually taken place. I suppose a Mod or Dark Lord Admin. will have to answer that one.


----------



## alym

I'd say go for it. It'd be like clicking "buy it now" on ebay and then not paying.
IMHO, a commitment to show up and buy something IS the start of a transaction. Failing to show up is akin to failing to pay.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I think that we should be able to post negative feedback for no-shows. Some people have to rearrange their day, or sit and wait around. Everyone does make mistakes but it is how you fix them. It is not hard to make a phone call and let the other person know that you are not going to make it, or to call as soon after to say something came up (this would still be a piss off to me though)is the least you can do. I think in the case of repeated no shows people show be aware of who they are dealing with. But on the other hand others may write them just because they are mad. 

But I totally think we should do it.


----------



## beN

"low down dirty dogs ".... im cool with that  .... its funny how everyone in this world knows everybody's financial situations & schedules.... I know im considered one for "not showing up" ...but it doesn't mean they should be known as a "flaker". I disagree. I mean, i have met plenty of members of here & have had great conversations with them, but for someone to call someone out for not showing up is silly & especially to have a negative i-trader. That will then just present to the seller or buyer a bad person & who wants to be know for that.


----------



## keitarosan

i'd go for it. if a no show DOES NOT have a prior notice and explanation for the no show. then the person deserves a negative feedback. that is if the no show is anticipated. i not, then a pm with explanation should also be in place.

but i guess we need to have a rule for some sort of a grace period for the explanation to come in. say within 24 hrs the pm explanation should be in otherwise a negative feedback will be in place. i usually do meet up sometimes in places that are out of my way. no shows are really a pain to deal with.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I guess I'm old school and a handshake makes a deal. Unless the sky is falling, I make it a point to show up, unless I'm able to give notice.

I don't think Kole's point is that you do a deal or make an appointment and cancel. It's the not cancelling and expecting the selling to sit there or give up on other deals that's the point. Everyone understands that things come up, but it's the courtesy of a phone call is what this poll is about. At least that's the way I interpret it.


----------



## L!$A

Bad idea. Sometimes people cannot help what happens.. and that's just life! 
Sometimes people don't have any way to contact that person, so do they really deserve a negative feedback?
I think that seems a little harsh..

Just my two cents.


----------



## Kolewolf

ben_mbu said:


> "low down dirty dogs ".... im cool with that  .... its funny how everyone in this world knows everybody's financial situations & schedules.... I know im considered one for "not showing up" ...but it doesn't mean they should be known as a "flaker". I disagree. I mean, i have met plenty of members of here & have had great conversations with them, but for someone to call someone out for not showing up is silly & especially to have a negative i-trader. That will then just present to the seller or buyer a bad person & who wants to be know for that.


Point taken, but if someone doesn't want to be known as that then don't do that.Seems pretty easy to me. I had committed to the group by for 3M Sand by Wolf Pack. Before the sand arrived I had a change of direction and didn't need it any more. I didn't stick Wayne with it, instead I paid the man what i owed him and then turned around and sold the sand for the same deal I had gotten. It is called takeing responsibility for your own actions, something there is a serious lack of nowadays.

Is it more silly to leave a Negative feedback or is more silly to expect "WhatIGot" to cancel a dinner with a friend and then hang out at home waiting for someone who doesn't even have the courtesy to call???


----------



## lilfishy

i'm new .. but i think if your busy you shouldnt cancel your plans to meet up with someone. thats your own fault!!
especially if you are not even a motivated seller.. not posting pics.. i wouldn't expect people to show up especially if i'm not even trying to make it easier to sell!


----------



## budahrox

Without Malice.
I think that when an agreement for a transaction is made, we all understand that circumstances can change. What is important, however, is letting the other party know. You have to also consider how many opportunities for sale have gone by for the seller while the imminent sale is "pending". Members are extending their good nature & hold items in "good faith" & certainly deserve the right to know when the deal is no longer viable ASAP. Not only so as not to disturb their personal life but also so they can remove the pending notice & hopefully not too many folks have already passed by. We all appreciate being treated with respect & ignoring pending deals is just plain disrespectful IMHO. If your the only one who knows that the agreed transaction isn't going to happen, then somethings wrong, half the equation is missing. I'm sure that no one would be very impressed with going to pick up something that another member promised to hold only to find they already sold it when they got there?????
I don't think that it's too much to ask for just some common respect.
Cheers!!!


----------



## L!$A

lilfishy said:


> i'm new .. but i think if your busy you shouldnt cancel your plans to meet up with someone. thats your own fault!!
> especially if you are not even a motivated seller.. not posting pics.. i wouldn't expect people to show up especially if i'm not even trying to make it easier to sell!


+1 !! I agree. & Welcome to the forum! 
Too bad this had to be your first post..


----------



## lilfishy

thanks! seems like this "no show" is being taken way way too seriously.. just my opinion!


----------



## King-eL

If the person changes his/her mind then he/she should phone or pm the person who's selling that something came up or change schedule or cancel. By not showing up and not even giving notice to the seller is just rude as it's sucks waiting all day hoping for the person to show up and not show up without even a phone call or a pm.

When I plan to change my mind I actually phone the seller right away so their time won't be wasted as they have something do too. (work, dinner, time with family, important events or something else)


----------



## lilfishy

i can agree to that.. but if you are like me, and do not own a cellphone or land line, or even internet at home (i like to live life cheap!) then how are you supposed to let the seller know? .. i think by not showing up is more then enough notice!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think the bottom line is, if you're not sure, don't make the deal. Then no harm no foul, right? There will always be another deal when it's more convenient for you.


----------



## pinkjell

ditto...ditto..ditto..



budahrox said:


> Without Malice.
> I think that when an agreement for a transaction is made, we all understand that circumstances can change. What is important, however, is letting the other party know. You have to also consider how many opportunities for sale have gone by for the seller while the imminent sale is "pending". Members are extending their good nature & hold items in "good faith" & certainly deserve the right to know when the deal is no longer viable ASAP. Not only so as not to disturb their personal life but also so they can remove the pending notice & hopefully not too many folks have already passed by. We all appreciate being treated with respect & ignoring pending deals is just plain disrespectful IMHO. If your the only one who knows that the agreed transaction isn't going to happen, then somethings wrong, half the equation is missing. I'm sure that no one would be very impressed with going to pick up something that another member promised to hold only to find they already sold it when they got there?????
> I don't think that it's too much to ask for just some common respect.
> Cheers!!!


----------



## lilfishy

this is a big "what if" situation.. you may think you can afford it, then you can't, and you have no way of getting ahold of the person.. like i said what if.. there's answers to everything.. agree to disagree i guess!!


----------



## pinkjell

I had a no show..and a no call..and i changed my work schedule to fit this person's schedule. Very disrespectful and the comment 24 hours later was - oh, my girlfriend didnt want me to buy it.."...and he didnt really care that I left work early. SO, i completely agree..a no show is worth a negative itrader comment.



lilfishy said:


> thanks! seems like this "no show" is being taken way way too seriously.. just my opinion!


----------



## budahrox

lilfishy said:


> i can agree to that.. but if you are like me, and do not own a cellphone or land line, or even internet at home (i like to live life cheap!) then how are you supposed to let the seller know? .. i think by not showing up is more then enough notice!!


  
At your soonest opportunity of course & with an apology!!
What part of "* you've inconvenienced somebody by your actions*" is so hard to understand????
Yikes I'm tellin' ya!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

lilfishy said:


> this is a big "what if" situation.. you may think you can afford it, then you can't, and you have no way of getting ahold of the person.. like i said what if.. there's answers to everything.. agree to disagree i guess!!


Well, I don't think the banks would agree with you. That's why so many people defaulted on their mortgages. They thought they could afford it, but they couldn't. It's only on internet forums where reneging on a deal has no consequences. In all other aspects of life, there are.


----------



## lilfishy

so for the one thing without consequences, you feel you should implement a consequence? way to make life better!! wooho!!


----------



## Kolewolf

lilfishy said:


> i can agree to that.. but if you are like me, and do not own a cellphone or land line, or even internet at home (i like to live life cheap!) then how are you supposed to let the seller know? .. i think by not showing up is more then enough notice!!


I think your case as stated is an the extreme and I personally wouldn't give you a negative feedback. But I think you are missing the point. It is not the lack of ability to call but rather the lack of courtesy to do it when able. I never heard back from "MechEng" and he has been on this site plenty since then.

As for situations changing; financial or other; that should not negate a phone call in a timely manner. If someone is quick enough to jump on a deal then be quick enough to jump off it as well, don't just ignore it!!


----------



## King-eL

lilfishy said:


> i can agree to that.. but if you are like me, and do not own a cellphone or land line, or even internet at home (i like to live life cheap!) then how are you supposed to let the seller know? .. i think by not showing up is more then enough notice!!


There are phone boots or go to some place that you can use phone calls and if you don't have internet at home how the heck did you log in here in BCA. An internet cafe probably but that could work the same with making a phone call. By not showing up is not good as you're wasting other people time when they have an important stuff to do.


----------



## lilfishy

like i already said, agree to disagree! i think its taken too seriously. if you take off time from whatever you have that is more important that is a risk YOU take, i've been a car sales man my whole life, do you really think i post peoples names and tell all the other dealships that they couldn't show up to the meeting we had? and that i lost potential customers in the mean time? yah thats life! it happens! i would never hold it against someone.. especially over the internet. 

its called internet at work..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, the first time you stop being lenient is when you get burned. I arranged a GB and the person not only no showed, but didn't pay (I paid on good faith), but stopped responding to me. So I was out $60. So I was "inconvenienced" by $60. So for someone living cheap, how's that for a slap in the face?


----------



## lilfishy

yet again .. your own fault.. taking risks is what this hobby is about. 

now i remember why i didnt join.. haha!


----------



## TomC

Neither expresses my opinion. It depends on circumstances.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

lilfishy said:


> yet again .. your own fault.. taking risks is what this hobby is about.
> 
> now i remember why i didnt join.. haha!


Raising fish is taking risks? Wow......Glad I'm not doing risking things like taking my motorcycle to the race track and playing the stock market then.


----------



## pinkjell

If people start thinking that its "okay" to be disrespecful..and to not care about the fact that they have made a transaction, to not care that they have inconvenienced someone, then why should WE CARE that we give them a negative itrader feedback? lol..

and wouldnt we want others to know about their lack of responsibility..lack of respect..lack of committment - isnt that what itrader is for! 



lilfishy said:


> like i already said, agree to disagree! i think its taken too seriously. if you take off time from whatever you have that is more important that is a risk YOU take, i've been a car sales man my whole life, do you really think i post peoples names and tell all the other dealships that they couldn't show up to the meeting we had? and that i lost potential customers in the mean time? yah thats life! it happens! i would never hold it against someone.. especially over the internet.
> 
> its called internet at work..


----------



## Kolewolf

lilfishy said:


> yet again .. your own fault.. taking risks is what this hobby is about.
> 
> now i remember why i didnt join.. haha!


8 posts and already heading to my ignore list!! That is certainly a record.


----------



## budahrox

lilfishy said:


> like i already said, agree to disagree! i think its taken too seriously. if you take off time from whatever you have that is more important that is a risk YOU take, i've been a car sales man my whole life, do you really think i post peoples names and tell all the other dealships that they couldn't show up to the meeting we had? and that i lost potential customers in the mean time? yah thats life! it happens! i would never hold it against someone.. especially over the internet.
> 
> its called internet at work..


LMFAO!!!
Apples & oranges!!
Car salesman, no doubt


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Kolewolf said:


> 8 posts and already heading to my ignore list!! That is certainly a record.


I couldn't agree more. Headed there too.


----------



## TomC

lilfishy said:


> this is a big "what if" situation.. you may think you can afford it, then you can't, and you have no way of getting ahold of the person.. like i said what if.. there's answers to everything.. agree to disagree i guess!!


 Dont make the deal unless you know you can afford it. You can always get hold of the person with a PM. If you have no internet, show enough consideration for the person to take a walk to the library.


----------



## budahrox

pinkjell said:


> If people start thinking that its "okay" to be disrespecful..and to not care about the fact that they have made a transaction, to not care that they have inconvenienced someone, then why should WE CARE that we give them a negative itrader feedback? lol..
> 
> and wouldnt we want others to know about their lack of responsibility..lack of respect..lack of committment - isnt that what itrader is for!


Hear here!!!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## lilfishy

i think your taking what i said out of context, if the person cannot get ahold of you (as tomc said, it depends on the situation) what i am trying to say is, what if they cannot get ahold of you, then it is your own risk to take time off work. they didn't ask you to do that.. so how can it be their fault? now if they can contact you .. then sure it is rude.. but if they cant then i dont think they deserve negative feedback. .. was all i was trying to get at... everything is taken too seriously over the net because you can't tell tone of voice!\

haha go ahead ignore me.. it's only the internet.. if you cannot handle words, then i feel sorry for you :S


----------



## target

Kolewolf said:


> 8 posts and already heading to my ignore list!! That is certainly a record.


LOL, not the record most would strive for.


----------



## TomC

lilfishy said:


> .. i think by not showing up is more then enough notice!!


 Not true. I have waited at home for a no show when I could have been doing other things.


----------



## pinkjell

I dont know about most on here (and I am sure I am not alone here) - BUT, when i am selling something i make darn tooten sure that the person has all my info so that they have no excuses.


----------



## King-eL

lilfishy said:


> yet again .. your own fault.. taking risks is what this hobby is about.
> 
> now i remember why i didnt join.. haha!


Why would you take risk when that's the thing we all are trying to prevent the most or we be wasting money and time.

You've been a car dealer but no land line or cell phone nor internet service. You probably got fired from your work. Lol! Due to the risk your always taking.


----------



## lilfishy

your info doens't matter when they have no way of contacting you  
haha this forum obviously cannot handle other opinions, so off to find another forum!
because i live my life without technology at home does not make me a bad salesman


----------



## effox

I've had plenty of reschedules, and been late, or was left waiting for somone, which can be a little frustrating, but are acceptable, however *not giving notice of cancellation is simply disrespectful.*

*I'd leave negative feedback based on this* presumption, if I were left waiting at a meeting place because someone couldn't have been bothered to give me a simply call. I had to wait 40 minutes one time, however I* KNEW* the person would arrive because they made a simple phone call, that's the difference.


----------



## effox

pinkjell said:


> If people start thinking that its "okay" to be disrespecful..and to not care about the fact that they have made a transaction, to not care that they have inconvenienced someone, then why should WE CARE that we give them a negative itrader feedback? lol..
> 
> and wouldnt we want others to know about their lack of responsibility..lack of respect..lack of committment - isnt that what itrader is for!


*

You nailed it in my opinion.
*


----------



## King-eL

lilfishy said:


> your info doens't matter when they have no way of contacting you
> haha this forum obviously cannot handle other opinions, so off to find another forum!
> because i live my life without technology at home does not make me a bad salesman


If you're a salesman how the heck would a customer able to contact you? By mail? That's gonna take a while and then another salesman steals your customer. Lol!

Welcome to YEAR 2010


----------



## lilfishy

you know how people have desks at work? and you know how theres a thing called telephone? well that thing, is on the desk, therefore customers call that thing, that is called a telephone, and that is how work gets done  even i thought you could figure that one out!!


----------



## King-eL

lilfishy said:


> you know how people have desks at work? and you know how theres a thing called telephone? well that thing, is on the desk, therefore customers call that thing, that is called a telephone, and that is how work gets done  even i thought you could figure that one out!!


Then why don't you use that TELEPHONE when you plan on backing out when you first said that, "by not showing up is more then enough notice." No wonder why you're not selling anything because of the way you are.


----------



## lilfishy

because it is *AT WORK *which would probably be* CLOSED *when i would arrange to "pick something up"


----------



## target

Wow, only 11 posts in and you are already choosing to insult others. Yes, you can have your opinion, but so can everyone else. 

My 2 cents is this, if you can't make it, for whatever reason, fine. Just have the courtesy to call. Situations change, and stuff comes up, that's all fine. I've backed out on a couple of deals because of different circumstances. A quick phone call or PM and the issue is resolved, no hurt feelings or annoyed seller/buyer.

But, even if you have no way of contacting someone from home, if you made plans to meet at a certain place and time, either show up or find a way to let them know you aren't coming. Even if this means you have to get out of your house to find a phone. Common courtesy.


----------



## King-eL

lilfishy said:


> because it is *AT WORK *which would probably be* CLOSED *when i would arrange to "pick something up"


I thought car dealer ship opens 7 days. There are other places you can use phone calls or go internet too.


----------



## pinkjell

Why would you make arrangements then not just show up?



lilfishy said:


> because it is *AT WORK *which would probably be* CLOSED *when i would arrange to "pick something up"


----------



## lilfishy

i agree, i have already said agree to disagree.. its all you folks who keep on commenting on what i've said then i need to re-explain myself, over and over again ...

what dealership do you work at? open 24/7? haha, i wish!


----------



## beN

i beleive that this has been taken out of context. I have met with many of you members and have had either successful trades or transactions. But there has been times where I couldnt meet these certain individuals & I have apologized for those times. As for the sand, I dont want to get into that story.  haha . "whatitgot" should post pictures & how is it fair to "UP THE PRICE" just for a picture!!! Gee I wonder why people aren't interested! Sure! I agree that a phone call should be made for sure!


----------



## budahrox

lilfishy said:


> what dealership do you work at? open 24/7? haha, i wish!


Wouldn't help.
You still wouldn't sell anything just like you haven't sold any of the crap you're spewing out here. 
I thought you were leaving??? 
Please???
Try out being a good person at the new site. 
Someone might like you that way!! 
Good luck!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## lilfishy

my pleasure  just because you guys cant handle my opinion dont make me a bad person


----------



## L!$A

Whoa.. I go to get some work done and a verbal war breaks out! lol
I think that it depends on the situation.. so it's hard to say.


----------



## Kolewolf

You guys are taking this too far and this thread will get shut down. Allow lilfishy his or her opinion and leave it at that. I think that for a first time poster they were looking for a fight and you guys obliged. 

Ignore the fight and stick to the topic instead. That is the best way to shut them up!!


----------



## budahrox

Kolewolf said:


> You guys are taking this too far and this thread will get shut down. Allow lilfishy his or her opinion and leave it at that. I think that for a first time poster they were looking for a fight and you guys obliged.
> 
> Ignore the fight and stick to the topic instead. That is the best way to shut them up!!


Sorry Uncle Kole   
Thought I was a hungry Pbass there for a minute!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## L!$A

budahrox said:


> Sorry Uncle Kole
> Thought I was a hungry Pbass there for a minute!!!
> Cheers!!


lmao.. it's in our DNA!  jk


----------



## pinkjell

its not about difference of opinions here, we can all have our opinions...i guess most of us arent used to someone having opinions that can potentially hurt someone else and have that person giving his/her opinion and to not really care about what they are saying. 

Also, that attitude is WHY the itrader is there - and I think most of us are reasonable adults that we wont be giving negative feedback if not required.


----------



## red

If I arranged to meet someone and they didn't show up, I would definitely leave them negative feedback.

That is, unless there were uncontrollable circumstances and they apologized sincerely.


----------



## King-eL

lilfishy said:


> i agree, i have already said agree to disagree.. its all you folks who keep on commenting on what i've said then i need to re-explain myself, over and over again ...
> 
> what dealership do you work at? open 24/7? haha, i wish!


I said 7 days not 24/7. lol!

Okay I'm out of this tread now.


----------



## rescuepenguin

My wife and I have purchased many items from members and been a part of 3 group buys this year. I don't think this is for the people who are running late, or need to reschedule the meeting due to unforseen circumstances. We try and schedule most stops for fri or sat due to our work schedules. On one such day we started in Richmond, then to downtown Vancouver, then to the eastern part of Vancouver. We completely forgot about a major sporting event that had it's opening ceremonies that day at BC place. We arrived in downtown Vancouver just as the para olympics were starting. needless to say we made a phone call or 2 to the last dude on the trip, to say we would be late, then very late. He was understanding and waited patiently. The negative feed back is not for circumstances like this one, but for the no shows, no call, no email etc. I can go on and on when I have been the patient one, and times when other people have been the patient one. 

The negative fed back is for circumstances like when my wife saw a fish that she thought another member would like in a LFS. She contacted him and he wanted not only that one, but a second one too. We paid for them, and sent them home with a third member of the forum who happened to be there at the time, and lives much closer. My wife made several attempts, appointments, etc to get the money from him. He either canceled or was a no show. Unknown to him, my wife's best friend is also a member of this forum, and noticed a pattern of him logging out when she logged in, and them logging back in when my wife logged out. We finally got the money from him, right at the deadline for when we were going to give him the negative i-trader. This is an example of when we need to post negative i-traders. 


Steve


----------



## L!$A

I agree.. except for the circumstance of this is all based on too wide of a range of things that could, or couldn't happen.. if you honeslty cannot contact the person and say it's a friday night, and you don't have any access to a phone or internet or whatever it is that you may use to contact that person until the upcoming weekday then the damage is already done before you can apologize.. they would have probably already given you a negative feedback, that cannot be reversed.. that would be my only concern. Maybe a grace period of 3 days?


----------



## cypho

*feedback*

i think kole was doing a poll to see what the members here think if there was a no show. in my opinion, we are members here for the love of the hobby and i would think that we should in most part try to help members out. for members not to show or call is just inconsiderate. this is not craig's list where you are dealing with strangers. that's my 2 cents


----------



## Aquaman

lilfishy said:


> my pleasure  just because you guys cant handle my opinion dont make me a bad person


I gotta agree with you here !! 
Your having an opinion does not make you a bad person.
Being a car salesman does not make you a bad person.
Not showing up doesn't make you a bad person.

Not showing up and NOT phoning makes you a bad person. ( must add I have been there myself ..not because I am a bad person but because I forget things as I am so darn busy .... thinking of other things...but I do at least phone....even if its the next day ...or week )

Being a car salesman kinda answers a lot of questions as well as tells me to stay away from buying anything from you ..( oh sorry ....was that a used car salesman )......(Thats to make every one LOL )

Having an opinion makes you as bad as the opinion I suppose....I mean if you dont care if you show up or not then you lack a few things as metioned here . The most obviuos would be anything resembling some sort of spine. You know that little thing running up the center of your back like most of mankind have.
Oh and don't let our door hit you on the butt on the way out.
Besides they are waiting for you on Craiglist .
with all due respect ....go fly a kyte.
bill


----------



## Kolewolf

cypho said:


> i think kole was doing a poll to see what the members here think if there was a no show. in my opinion, we are members here for the love of the hobby and i would think that we should in most part try to help members out. for members not to show or call is just inconsiderate. this is not craig's list where you are dealing with strangers. that's my 2 cents


And Barry hits it on the head!!! Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## pinkjell

Ditto again..



Kolewolf said:


> And Barry hits it on the head!!! Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## budahrox

LMFAO!!!
Bill!!!
Please see post #55, page 6.
You crack me up Buddy!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox

Kolewolf said:


> And Barry hits it on the head!!! Thanks Buddy!!


Ditto!!!..


----------



## petlaur

Wow!! Just when you felt safe to enter this thread (cue up the theme from "JAWS"). Just my 2 cents, if you're going to back out of a deal just contact the other person and tell him/her you've changed your mind, in a timely fashion.


----------



## TomC

You hit a hot button with this topic. Look at all the posts!


----------



## Kolewolf

TomC said:


> You hit a hot button with this topic. Look at all the posts!


I kinda thought it might be but at the same time I felt it needed some discussion, especially after I reading the same names over again.


----------



## Peterchow

Kolewolf said:


> 8 posts and already heading to my ignore list!! That is certainly a record.


Well said, Kole !!!!!

No sense of any further discussions. I have provided some members before with negative ratings for similar situations of yours. I saved all the pm's to prove the sale was finalized.


----------



## catgoldfish

Most people on this website are pretty good. Way better than people on craigslist. I wouldn't arrange my work schedule or wait around the whole day for the person to show. If you agree to meet at a certain time I will give or take about an hour. If that person doesn't show up too bad got other things to do. I wouldn't want to say this person or that person is bad because of not showing up on time. If it keeps happening with the same person I just won't deal with that individual. We are all busy in this world. If you say you gonna show up at a certain time SHOW UP. Simple. If you can't make it call. There is no excuse for not calling. Phones are everywhere!


----------



## gmachine19

Voted for leaving a negative feedback.


----------



## ibenu

8pages!! WOW.. I too would like a way to at least remember who it was that no showed.. But our current options dont allow for "flaking out, didnt call yada yada"

I will have more to chime in, Im hoping there is a way to leave at least notes for yourself about people, But as you all know it can way to easily turn into a flame war
(I know hard to believe isn't it)

Will chime in again , and I am sure there will be some mods that have opions:0

Lisa


----------



## JUICE

my turn to chime in .. all the other bickering aside ! ..lol 

i voted for negative feedback for no shows , ive never had it happen , or have done it to another member but it just makes sense , of course other factors have to play into it .

if no phone call , or pm !! ding negative feedback for you !! simple as that [email protected]! 
it just gives people the option to know what may happen in any future transactions ?? right ?? 

lets do this , good idea kole [email protected]!


----------



## CRS Fan

I think I have to side with the negative feedback for a No Show. I would simply leave NO SHOW as the feedback. Pretty straightforward. I know I have been no showed a number of times on the previous forum. I never left feedback then but times are a changin' now that my schedule is soon to P/U.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Pamela

When I am selling/buying something on here I give/get an address & phone number, which I believe is the usual practice for most people on here. It's common courtesy to phone to say that you are not coming as planned rather than just not showing up.

My home computer was down for 2.5 days a few months ago. I had to get a sellers address from a pm I had saved so that I could pick something up from them. Did I just not bother showing up? No internet so just forget about it? ...NO ....I phoned my mother & had her log into my account to get the info for me ...took about a whole minute to do, not hard at all.


----------



## Morainy

For the benefit of new members of our community, I'd like to mention that most of my experiences with other members of BCA have been better than just good. I've noticed that fish lovers will drive from Surrey to North Van, or even farther, for a fish or used aquarium, or to help another member of the forum move a tank. Many of my tanks, plants and fish come from people here who were strangers before I responded to their ad in the classifieds; all have been helpful and some have become friends. 

The issue of not showing up and not calling or apologizing is a serious one when you've got members driving a long way fruitlessly or in my case, taking a bus for an hour. I think that most of us go out of our way to make those incidences as rare as possible, but still, sometimes things don't turn out the way we'd hoped. 

I think, though, that you're much more likely to have a wonderful experience than a negative one, when you use the BCA classifieds. Most likely you'll end up not only with the bag of plants or fish that you arrived for, but a tour of a forum member's tanks, some helpful information about fish keeping, and sometimes, the beginnings of a friendship. 

I think that the people who don't show up and don't call to explain lose out on a lot more than a good deal.


----------



## kelly528

Considering that I use my half hour lunch break to make most of my transactions near my workplace downtown (all for the buyer/seller's convenience... I realise driving all the way to Maple Ridge can be a PITA) yeah, I don't think 'no showing' is ever acceptable.

And I define 'no showing' as the act of making a deal, then just not showing up without contacting the other party or even making an effort to get ahold of them.

If I got an apologetic message after a no show on BCA and checked my cell to find 2 missed calls and a text fromt he other party, sure I would let it go! But to blow someone off without so much as a PM... yeah, thats something _I_ would like to see when I check someone's iTrader!

In the meantime, everyone lets make every effort to contact the other party as SOON as you know that you have to bail.

And I don't care if its a negative rating or just a neutral with a comment... I travel pretty far for some deals (on public transit, carrying a wet DW or filter or whatnot) and I would rather not buy/sell from anyone with a history of no-showing.


----------



## sNApple

anyone who pulls a no show deserves to be punched in the face


----------



## pieces71

lilfishy said:


> you know how people have desks at work? and you know how theres a thing called telephone? well that thing, is on the desk, therefore customers call that thing, that is called a telephone, and that is how work gets done  even i thought you could figure that one out!!


no phones,interenet.......I don't know how you communicate with your family,friends,work etc...and them to you


----------



## ibenu

Come on guys we are better than to take the bait of anyone no??


----------



## alym

sNApple said:


> anyone who pulls a no show deserves to be punched in the face


They'd have to show up for you to do that.


----------



## Longimanus

I think the issue isn't so black and white. I think the idea of a grace period to let the person get in touch with you is the best idea. If you don't hear back from them in say three days, then definitely post a negative i-trader.

But you never know what the circumstances were. If I have an emergency, I probably won't take the time to look up so and so's # to cancel that fish pick up, or tank or whatever. Maybe it will be a day or two before I can contact you and tell you what happened. Situations like that do not deserve a negative review in my opinion. 

If I am just being a turd and don't show up, then yeah, I deserve a negative review. But I think a few days to make sure is the best way to go.


----------



## Bizbomb

I would rather spend the extra money and buy from the store if I knew people might be no shows. All of my transactions have been pleasant. I am surprised there have been so many people with bad experiences.


----------



## TomC

Bizbomb said:


> I am surprised there have been so many people with bad experiences.


 Almost all my buying/selling experiences have been very good.


----------



## jkcichlid

I would say nail em with a negative feedback

or ...if not a negative, at least a neutral with a clear comment about not showing up


----------



## crazy72

I'd give them a couple of days to call/PM with an explanation. If nothing after a couple of days, then yeah I think negative feedback is justified. That's what it's for. And it's not that huge of deal. We're not talking about death penalty here.


----------



## kelly528

pieces71 said:


> no phones,interenet.......I don't know how you communicate with your family,friends,work etc...and them to you


Pieces you are a perfect example of someone who is a perfectly great person to deal with despite your lack of phone or internet (can't remember which... both?). Can't remember what but I remember buying / selling something to you and communication was A+, didn't even notice you didn't take a cell phone with you until I met you! Thanks to you I am running out of scenarios in which it would possibly be forgivable if a person bailed without calling ahead of time.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

[Taking off Mod-hat, posting as a member]

Changing mind & cancelling or postponing transaction is NOT what Kole is talking about, but I think a call or pm or email to notify the seller/buyer in a timely manner is simply COMMON COURTESY or good manners.

Luckily, since anybody reading this thread now knows the attitude/opinion of the new member on several members' ignore list and will know NOT to make arrangements for transactions with someone like this.

At the very least, I think that if no transaction has taken place but there was a NO SHOW with NO contact, then a Neutral iTrader with "NO SHOW" comment is appropriate. In many instances, a no show is as bad or worse than a bad transaction. At least a bad transaction means the other person had the common courtesy to meet as planned.

My impression is that the new member didn't join to be a contributing member, but simply to be a poop-disturber. Amazing how lilfishy could carry on a dialogue on this thread all day, yet not have the means to contact someone that he can't be bothered to meet as arranged. I may be wrong, but this is simply the impression I and many other members are getting from his posts in this thread. If I'm wrong, I apologize. If not, then sayonara.

The ability to contact to arrange a transaction SHOULD mean the ability to contact to cancel or notify about not fulfilling a transaction. Does it not? Kole is not asking for an immediate reply, simply that some contact is made in a timely manner.

I am also shocked at how many posts this thread has attracted. Obviously something that has festered in the minds of many members.

For those who are unwilling to post a negative or neutral iTrader even when well deseerved, there is a fail-safe since if the matter is later resolved, you can contact one of the mods or admin to ask that the negative comment be changed or deleted. I think it is within our Dark Lord Admin's power to access iTrader to do this.



crazy72 said:


> I'd give them a couple of days to call/PM with an explanation. If nothing after a couple of days, then yeah I think negative feedback is justified. That's what it's for. And it's not that huge of deal. We're not talking about death penalty here.


Exactly. A negative or neutral iTrader comment is NOT the end of the world.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

TomC said:


> Almost all my buying/selling experiences have been very good.


The vast majority of my BCA transactions have also been very good & so many members have now become very good friends.


----------



## target

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The vast majority of my BCA transactions have also been very good & so many members have now become very good friends.


Agreed, I have had nothing but good experiences so far. Here's hoping the trend continues.


----------



## keitarosan

a phone call or a pm will do. NOT SHOWING UP on a "meet up" definitely sucks. no show for pick up at home, not a lot to worry. i'm just sitting at home and waiting for the person. no show or not, no harm done. but i do a lot of meet up to make it more convenient for my buyers or trade so for meet up....... that really sucks. good thing members here are nice enough to let me know in advance.

no offense but if someone can make a deal here in BCA by saying i'll buy your stuff. definitely they have the means to pm, call or even text. not showing up and assuming that it's ok. that is a NO-NO.


----------



## Rastapus

Hmmm. Clearly I am not very likely to be involved with being a no show but I find this topic interesting. The few times I have sold anything privately, I have always half expected people to not show. On that note I would never schedule to meet someone unless I was typically home at that time already. Yes it is disrespectful and rude to not show but a lot of people are like that, fact of life. Give them a piece of your mind after with a pm. 
Now if it were a group buy and someone backed out, that in my opinion is an actual transaction and there should be some sort of I~trader consequence. 
For the record, I would always notify if I was not able to make it. It is a crappy thing to do to someone else don't get me wrong. I guess I would just expect it to happen, it's just the way many people are. How many times has another driver cut you off to make their turn? People can be very selfish and just because you exchange dialogue on a forum does not mean you know the person.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

im with kole 100 % and people that don't respond back to messages because there lazy our don't feel like it . you guys know who you are LOL


----------



## budahrox

Whew!!!!!!
This poll is a close one!!


----------



## pt1190

We (both of us) agree to neg itrade feedback for "NO SHOWS" This rating would be helpfull for deciding if you would want to deal with this individual, that might just be wasting your time. But then again, guide lines must be in place, so it will not be abused. This would expose the flakes that make confirmed arrangements and cancel without the courtesy of a phone call.
I know things may come up....but come on, get with the program.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots

I was raised...If your not good for your word then what are you good for?..Absolutly nothing...There is next to no excuse for not calling to cancel, sending a pm, or an E-Mail...I'd message that person first to make sure they didn't die in a car accident on the way or something...Then after knowing they are OK,..I'd give neutral or, negitive feed back for sure...IMHO...
Dean


----------



## time4mercy

(re: no shows should be punched in the face)



alym said:


> They'd have to show up for you to do that.


LMAO! Thanks for that one, Alym.

But seriously. . . if I ever no-show without calling/pm-ing: NOTIFY THE AUTHORITIES - because I'm obviously duct-taped to a chair in some psycho's basement.

Sheesh. Whatever happened to common courtesy???


----------



## 2wheelsx2

time4mercy said:


> (
> Sheesh. Whatever happened to common courtesy???


You mean like letting ladies, seniors and handicapped people have seats on the bus? Or waiting your turn in line? I think it went extinct with the dinosaurs.


----------



## AWW

I think it depends on the situation. If there is a good reason, or somthing out of there controle, then no. If its because they decided not to make the purchase or just didnt show up, for for it


----------



## Emily

I agree, it is disrespectful so we should definitely be able to comment negatively on iTrader. Things happen, but it is just polite to give notice and an apology. 

And as for lilfishy... His loss our gain, he will miss out on a great website


----------



## ibenu

Neutral with explanation that they flaked is what we got.

If we didn't have a third option (only positive or negative) I would say yes to a negative Itrader myself. But if I get a flaker I will do a neutral rating and tell my tale!!


----------



## Rastapus

2wheelsx2 said:


> You mean like letting ladies, seniors and handicapped people have seats on the bus? Or waiting your turn in line? I think it went extinct with the dinosaurs.


Exactly.


----------



## alym

Look, at the end of the day, it's not like we're talking about banning someone from the site. You're merely adding a negative rating to reflect that the one transaction in particular was bad. Bad in the sense that the person committed to arrive at a particular time, and buy something, but failed to show up.

You are able to add feedback when leaving an itrader, so could easily add, "person did not show up". If a particular buyer accumulated a few of these, it would be easy for someone to see a pattern. If it's a one-off, it would be easily explainable.

To turn it around, imagine that you were making arrangements AS THE BUYER, and drove all the way out to somewhere to buy something, only to find the other person wasn't home. In this situation, it's pretty clear that the whole trip was a waste of your time, you'd be probably pretty miffed (and rightly so). Sometimes sellers make arrangements to be around (me included) for buyers. If they don't show, especially without a phone call or email, it's a big waste of time and should be reflected as such in the feedback column.

Respectfully,
Alym


----------



## JUICE

alym said:


> Look, at the end of the day, it's not like we're talking about banning someone from the site. You're merely adding a negative rating to reflect that the one transaction in particular was bad. Bad in the sense that the person committed to arrive at a particular time, and buy something, but failed to show up.
> 
> You are able to add feedback when leaving an itrader, so could easily add, "person did not show up". If a particular buyer accumulated a few of these, it would be easy for someone to see a pattern. If it's a one-off, it would be easily explainable.
> 
> To turn it around, imagine that you were making arrangements AS THE BUYER, and drove all the way out to somewhere to buy something, only to find the other person wasn't home. In this situation, it's pretty clear that the whole trip was a waste of your time, you'd be probably pretty miffed (and rightly so). Sometimes sellers make arrangements to be around (me included) for buyers. If they don't show, especially without a phone call or email, it's a big waste of time and should be reflected as such in the feedback column.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Alym


yup good points [email protected]!


----------



## alym

JUICE said:


> yup good points [email protected]!


Thanks. I don't think anyone on this forum wants to hang someone out to dry. The point is though, that if you, like 99.9% of others on this forum show up to appointments, communicate, and basically do the things that most people do, this is a moot point in every single respect.


----------



## jkam

I think this could go both ways with sellers who without notice, sell the item while you're clearing your schedule to pick up the item.

(not sure if this has been touched on in the previous 9 pages)


----------



## hondas3000

I think we all get the point about Itrader, so its really up to us if we want to leave a negative or not, both buyer and seller. In the end there is no money or products lost, its just a waste of time that's all. It seems like a trend now that no shows after agree to buy stuff. At least pm back or have a phone call saying that you don't want it no more, how hard can it be? rather then just quite. As for me it is just a hobby so I really don't want to waste my time typing for a negative feed back either.


----------



## Death's Sting

if their not dead or dieing then its negative feed back galore.


----------



## Baos

lilfishy said:


> i'm new .. but i think if your busy you shouldnt cancel your plans to meet up with someone. thats your own fault!!
> especially if you are not even a motivated seller.. not posting pics.. i wouldn't expect people to show up especially if i'm not even trying to make it easier to sell!


If the non-posted pics weren't an issue when said person agreed to meet. Why would they be an issue after they agreed to meet up?


----------



## alym

Baos said:


> If the non-posted pics weren't an issue when said person agreed to meet. Why would they be an issue after they agreed to meet up?


Baos, lilfishy has been flaming this thread since the get-go. Leave him be.


----------



## Bizbomb

Death's Sting said:


> if their not dead or dieing then its negative feed back galore.


+1 with a few exceptions there is rarely a case when you are not able to make a phone call or send a pm.


----------



## alym

I think it's safe to say that this issue has been discussed to death at this point...

Close thread?


----------



## budahrox

I think closing the thread is Koles call.
I agree the poll is pretty much a landslide.
Now, what's the outcome of all this?????
Cheers!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien

2wheelsx2 said:


> I guess I'm old school and a handshake makes a deal. Unless the sky is falling, I make it a point to show up, unless I'm able to give notice.
> 
> I don't think Kole's point is that you do a deal or make an appointment and cancel. It's the not cancelling and expecting the selling to sit there or give up on other deals that's the point. Everyone understands that things come up, but it's the courtesy of a phone call is what this poll is about. At least that's the way I interpret it.


There have been a few times when I've been left standing at the side of the curb with a box of fish and no choice but to bus back home to unpack them again. It's even cost me shifts at work.
I get that life happens, and have left positive feed back for people who have done a no-show, but called later to apologize.
But I will be leaving neutral 'no show' feed-backs in future for members who pull a no-show/no-call.

but... as has been stated in this thread a number of times, the vast majority of trades and interactions with members have been VERY enjoyable and positive.


----------



## plantedinvertz

This is how I would leave feedback for no-shows:

If its my friend that i have dealt with a few times then im pretty sure they can explain what happened.

If i didnt like that person i wouldnt even try dealing with them

If It was someone i didnt know but i didnt know what kinda situation that could have popped up for them....neutral feedback....cuz they couldnt have contacted me when we were meeting somewhere because im 12 and not allowed to have a phone.

So i never give negetive feedback.
Neutral Feedback is what i would give.


----------

